# Old White Dwarf issues - free



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

I have old issues of Whiite Dwarf if anyone wants them, they can have them (Free) otherwise I'm throwing them in the bin. Some pages might have been torn out. All I ask is for the postage to be covered or if you want to collect from South London, you can save the postage.

The issues I have are:
155, 205, 206, 207, 208, 216, 217, 218, 219, 259, 261
315, 316, 321, 338, 340, 342, 343, 344, 345, 346, 348, 349, 350, 353, 354, 364

Cheers :grin:


----------

